# Smoking Dope



## abraxas (Aug 26, 2010)

Just interested in the 'numbers'

-


----------



## gsgary (Aug 26, 2010)

Anyone who uses it is a dope, unless they have MS


----------



## Mike_E (Aug 26, 2010)

It may be fun and all but getting F-ed up means that you _are_ F-ed up.  So, if you do your best work while impaired then your best work is an accident and you must not be very good after all.

Sux but there it is.


----------



## ghache (Aug 26, 2010)

i wouldnt call pot "dope"
even if i dont smoke anything.


----------



## Arch (Aug 26, 2010)

It enhances creativity... doesn't cause it, but does enhance.


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 26, 2010)

Mike_E said:


> It may be fun and all but getting F-ed up means that you _are_ F-ed up. So, if you do your best work while impaired then your best work is an accident and you must not be very good after all.
> 
> Sux but there it is.


 
So people like Rembrandt, Van Gogh, & Poe were just accidental flukes?


----------



## Bryan Conner (Aug 26, 2010)

I used to smoke weed, and it didn't enhance my creativity, it hampered it.  I was too busy munching on chips and other junk food to create anything!


----------



## kundalini (Aug 26, 2010)

I've answered the poll, but under advice of counsel, I must refrain from making a public statement.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19WwkwvqHiM[/ame]​


----------



## KmH (Aug 26, 2010)

Back-in-the-day, I experimented with the effects of many psychoactive substances like: 

&#916;9-tetrahydrocannabinol (from a weed, Cannabis Sativa)
d-lysergic acid diethlylamide-25 (from a grain fungus, Rye) (Thank you, Dr. Hoffman :thumbup
3,4,5-trimethoxyphenethylamine (from a cactus, Peyote)
and 4-hydroxyl-dimethyltryptamine (from mushrooms, Mescaline)
it seemed my creativity was enhanced when I was under the influence, but it turned out I was just high, or hallucinating.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 26, 2010)

Do you mean _during_ a shoot or in general?


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 26, 2010)

The numbers stand right about where I would expect them to on a photography forum.

Probably should have asked the same about alcohol too. Ive seen tons of wedding photographers drink and shoot.

Edit:



kundalini said:


> I've answered the poll, but under advice of counsel, I must refrain from making a public statement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The video speaks for itself now doesnt it?


----------



## Phranquey (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm not shy... I believe it enhances creativity. It drops inhibitions and allows you to try things you may not otherwise do.




Village Idiot said:


> Mike_E said:
> 
> 
> > It may be fun and all but getting F-ed up means that you _are_ F-ed up. So, if you do your best work while impaired then your best work is an accident and you must not be very good after all.
> ...


 
:thumbup: 

I also remember Carl Sagan's story about him & his wife smoking a joint in the shower, and then working mathematical problems using colored soaps as chalk on the shower walls.




Bryan Conner said:


> I used to smoke weed, and it didn't enhance my creativity, it hampered it. I was too busy munching on chips and other junk food to create anything!


 
Never had that problem. Though I haven't had any in years, I remember it used to get me moving. It was after the buzz that I got the munchies... and I recall everything tasting_ sooo_ much better.


----------



## Bryan Conner (Aug 28, 2010)

Phranquey said:


> Never had that problem. Though I haven't had any in years, I remember it used to get me moving. It was after the buzz that I got the munchies... and I recall everything tasting_ sooo_ much better.



I agree, but while I had the buzz, I was either laughing too hard at something silly, or sketching out from paranoia and I couldn't create!  LOL!


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 28, 2010)

When I was younger, I seem to remember it giving me a creativity boost, but these days it doesn't really do anything for me...  Plus, it's just not worth the risk anymore.  I have a good job and all that...

I was offered some a while back, and accepted...lol.  Probably shouldn't be saying that, since it could cost me my job, lol.

After smoking it, I was like "That's it?".  Didn't really do anything at all for me, I'd rather just have a beer.


...Something like mushrooms, well - that's a different story!


----------



## SrBiscuit (Aug 28, 2010)

i like it. it does make me think differently...sometimes i do believe it enhances my creative thoughts.
im not much of a drinker. that does nothing at all for my thought process.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Aug 28, 2010)

gsgary said:


> Anyone who uses it is a dope, unless they have MS


i swear im not trying to be argumentative, but do you feel the same about alcohol?


----------



## Patrice (Aug 28, 2010)

Not to argue the medical benefits of pot nor the issue of weather it should be legalized or not. Those are for other discussions and forums. The fact is that in Canada it is illegal. Illegal substances have an exorbitantly high street price and a very high risk of serious legal difficulties. I used to be a serious pot head and a seriously broke one. When my friends started getting free vacations at the crown's expense I stopped buying the stuff. Guess what, it didn't take long before I could afford rent on my own, could afford a decent reliable set of wheels, had a nice girlfriend and could afford the tuition for an engineering degree. Chasing after illegal substances is not a smart thing to do.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 28, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> When I was younger, I seem to remember it giving me a creativity boost, but these days it doesn't really do anything for me... Plus, it's just not worth the risk anymore. I have a good job and all that...
> 
> I was offered some a while back, and accepted...lol. Probably shouldn't be saying that, since it could cost me my job, lol.
> 
> ...


 
 must not have been quality smoke


----------



## jake337 (Aug 28, 2010)

Patrice said:


> Not to argue the medical benefits of pot nor the issue of weather it should be legalized or not. Those are for other discussions and forums. The fact is that in Canada it is illegal. Illegal substances have an exorbitantly high street price and a very high risk of serious legal difficulties. I used to be a serious pot head and a seriously broke one. When my friends started getting free vacations at the crown's expense I stopped buying the stuff. Guess what, it didn't take long before I could afford rent on my own, could afford a decent reliable set of wheels, had a nice girlfriend and could afford the tuition for an engineering degree. Chasing after illegal substances is not a smart thing to do.


 
You couldn't afford those things while you where a smoker. You just couldn't budget it.  Don't blame the substance, blame yourself.


----------



## subscuck (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't think there's a right or wrong answer for this. Everyone is different and it affects everyone differently. I personally get very motivated when I'm stoned, others will sit in front of the TV and not move for hours. I've definately had more "A-ha" moments, creatively speaking, stoned than straight, but that's not saying much as I'm not overly creative to begin with. I think for some people it gives them a creative edge, and for others it doesn't. Same with alcohol, some people are happy drunks, others are mean drunks, and others are obnoxious drunks, etc.


----------



## Neil S. (Aug 28, 2010)

It can be proven that pot does not turn everyone into lazy bums.

Many very successful people smoke (or did smoke) it.

People like Woody Harrelson, Robin Williams, Joe Rogan, Bill Murray, Willie Nelson, Snoop Dogg, Oliver stone, Dave Chappelle, and of course Bob Marley to just name some celebrities.

Keep in mind that some of these people use(d) it in insanely large quantities.

It clearly doesn't turn you into a mindless zombie like some narcotics do. In fact I 100% guarantee you that it is better for you than many of the drugs that big pharma pushes, like Prozac.

About the health risks, there aren't really any extra risks as far as I can tell compared to smoking cigs for example. Clearly smoking anything carries a risk because you are sucking carcinogens into your lungs.

It's just a dried flower, remember that. How bad can something be that makes you feel good and is 100% natural? :thumbup:

Edit:

A really good documentary about weed and the fight for legalization in California is "How Weed Won the West". You can watch it on Youtube.

I highly recommend that anyone interested in this subject check it out. It will convince you that weed is good, and the governments massive campaign to keep it illegal is bad.


----------



## JG_Coleman (Aug 28, 2010)

If I had to elaborate on my "enhances creativity" vote, I'd more precisely say that it "supplements" creativity.  A relatively uncreative person won't suddenly find miraculous creative powers while smoking... but if you already have an active creative sense, you'll notice that concepts and viewpoints can spin off in unique directions that you may not have ordinarily explored without a bit of "inspiration".

As it happens, those newly explored concepts and viewpoints may not all be winners... but, hey, not every state park that I explore for the first time provides spectacular photo opportunities.  You'll only find something new and exciting if you venture to explore in the first place, you know?


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 28, 2010)

Neil S. said:


> It will convince you that weed is good, and the governments massive campaign to keep it illegal is bad.





It will never be legal...  The main reason being, they can't make money off of it if it's legal.  Yeah, they could tax it like they do tobacco - but who would buy it?

It's too easy to grow.  They would have no way to control it.


----------



## Neil S. (Aug 28, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> Neil S. said:
> 
> 
> > It will convince you that weed is good, and the governments massive campaign to keep it illegal is bad.
> ...


 
Well I hope that it is legal someday...

Only time will tell I guess.


----------



## mishele (Aug 28, 2010)

:greenpbl::greenpbl::greenpbl::greenpbl::greenpbl::greenpbl::greenpbl::greenpbl::greenpbl::greenpbl:


----------



## mooney101 (Aug 29, 2010)

I didn't inhale


----------



## jake337 (Aug 29, 2010)

*"It clearly doesn't turn you into a mindless zombie like some narcotics do. In fact I 100% guarantee you that it is better for you than many of the drugs that big pharma pushes, like Prozac"*

Very true! I would add it is 100% safer than any perscription or over the counter drug available. If you take anything that has a warning label or side effects involved, that substance is more dangerous than cannabis. Cannabis is safer than aspirin. If there is any way to overdose from anything you could possibly consume(including many foods we eat), that substance is more dangerous than cannabis.  

All I can say in the end is that I have been Migraine and headache free for ten years now because of cannabis.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Aug 29, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> Neil S. said:
> 
> 
> > It will convince you that weed is good, and the governments massive campaign to keep it illegal is bad.
> ...



i have to disagree here. you can distill at home, or make your own beer too, but people still buy it. i also understand that its illegal to grow tobacco in the US too. im sure people still do, but you dont see it making 'big tobacco' nervous at all.
growing a weed plant, and growing pot that will form lovely buds suitable for use are 2 different things. id be willing to bet that if the govt controlled it like alcohol and tobacco (which is far more dangerous of course) we could eliminate some crime and a good chunk of national deficit. idk, i tend to think that eventually it will have some recreational legality in the states. hell, if i could vote on it, i would say make cigarettes and alcohol illegal. that **** kills.
and just for the record, im a rather successful graphic and web designer for a large consulting firm. i also have a part time job for extra money on the side. i own a nice townhouse, and i have a wonderful marriage and am a great father to a very bright and happy 7yo. thats not meant to be a brag, just wanted to mention that im not some lazy dorito munching couch dwelling pot head.

time to go put on some peter tosh


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh, don't get me wrong - I think it should be legal.  I just don't expect to ever see it happen, and even if it did - it wouldn't matter for me, I would still have jobs that required drug testing.

Alcohol is legal, but I can't go to work drunk.  If the test for pot only shows if you've had any in the last month or so, there would be no way for them to say if I was stoned at work, or two weeks ago at my house.  So, even if it eventually does get legalized - I still can't do it, lol.


----------



## kundalini (Aug 29, 2010)

It makes......
Roses smell sweeter
Pink Floyd sound more dynamic
My woman's skin feel softer
Color seen more vivid
and bacon taste more........ bacony


----------



## usayit (Aug 29, 2010)

I did.. in college very short time before I figured that it wasn't for me and waste.

BUT

I am not at all a supporter of these so called "Quality of Life" laws.  In particular to Hemp, making it illegal to grow (or heavily controlled via licenses) turned a very useful and one of the US's largest cash crops to dust over night.


I think it can enhance creativity by helping to relax and get past inhibitions.... for me... it seemed awesome while high but once I sobered up and re-examined what I had "created" the first thought in my mind was "WTF?"


----------



## j-dogg (Aug 29, 2010)

I'd do it in moderation if it was legal.

I have to say, some of my best work I have ever done was done with a few martinis in my system. There comes a point when my quality suffers (usually after the 4th Kama Sutra) but I've done some creative **** I would have never thought of sober.


----------



## abraxas (Sep 2, 2010)

Time for a bump. Could use some more votes.

-


----------



## pbelarge (Sep 2, 2010)

From what I see of the results, 26% were smoking the wrong stuff...:lmao:


----------



## kundalini (Sep 2, 2010)

It has been scientifically provern that if you force feed a baby squirrel 700 cannabis cigarettes, the laws of nature tend to blur; whereas the baby squirrel will play with his nuts rather than store them.


<from memory of a SNL episode when Chevy Chase anchored the news (Not Ready for Prime Time Players.... when the show was good) > <I was stoned, so my memory might not be completely accurate> <I might have a slight buzz now, now that I think about it> <hehehe... I do, I do....hehehe>


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (Sep 2, 2010)

For those of you that haven't or prefer not to partake...... cool, we could still be neighbors. 

For those of you that have....... dude, what's up? 

Have you ever been.......................?


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9QIpSg6E_k[/ame]​


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 4, 2010)

One word, "Chocolate". H


----------



## ghoste30 (Sep 4, 2010)

mooney101 said:


> I didn't inhale


 
lol then why smoke it if your not going to inhale?
its a waste of ganjah brotha


----------



## Eco (Sep 6, 2010)

For me, my images are way more creative after smoking.  Unlike alcohol there is not a curve of creative and complete sh## after consumed a little too much.  I'm heading back to Jamaica in a week to um work on this theory a little more 

The only negatives that I have found are:

1.  Smoke likes to stick to my gear which increases down time cleaning it.

2.  Rolling a nice spliff with fresh ganja makes my fingers and then my gear sticky.


----------



## abraxas (Sep 9, 2010)

Bump for more votes.  Vote if you haven't--It's anonymous!!!


----------



## kundalini (Sep 9, 2010)

Back in the day, 'bump' had a completely different connotation.

I smoke it, I enjoy it, but I've quit letting it control my day-to-day.  However, there is no doubt that I write more, draw more, laugh more, phuque more and consider more.  I am less likely to cause or accept aggro.


----------



## ImageArray (Sep 10, 2010)

I think the only thing this thread determines is that we are all a bunch of pot heads on this forum! LMAO!!! Just kidding. 

I believe it enhances creativity, and I don't believe that is turns anyone into a lazy zombie - that is a choice you make when you're high. No one can ever say "The weed made me do it" - that's the lamest excuse in the world. 

I personally have been a (light) smoker for 10 years. I began using it to help me sleep as I suffer from severe insomnia (and to this day if I don't smoke a little before bed I still don't sleep) - but now that I'm all grown up with a husband, a job, a mortgage, bills to pay and 3 kids to take care of - I don't smoke nearly as much as I'd like to - I have my priorities set.

I agree with a previous poster who said that cigarettes and alcohol should be illegal and pot be legalized. In fact, in Canada it is decriminalized - you cannot go to jail (or even be arrested) for carrying 3 grams or less - anything over 3 grams and you will be charged with "intent to sell". 

I think it's pretty cool that a lot of people are becoming more open minded about weed. I mean let's face it (like another posted said) it IS 100% natural. I can't disagree with that lol.


----------



## Foxwolfe (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm very curious to see how the voting goes in Cali this November.


----------



## jake337 (Sep 12, 2010)

ImageArray said:


> I think the only thing this thread determines is that we are all a bunch of pot heads on this forum! LMAO!!! Just kidding.
> 
> I believe it enhances creativity, and I don't believe that is turns anyone into a lazy zombie - that is a choice you make when you're high. No one can ever say "The weed made me do it" - that's the lamest excuse in the world.
> 
> ...


 
Also decrminalized in Minnesota.  Anything under 42.5 grams is a $300 ticket. This includes in the trunk of your vehicle.  Anything under 1.3 grams in the cabin of the vehicles is the same penalty.


----------



## jake337 (Sep 12, 2010)

Foxwolfe said:


> I'm very curious to see how the voting goes in Cali this November.


 
Prop 19 FTW, then bring it to Minnesnowta.  At least bring a legalized medical marijuana bill here.  I'm sick of risking fines for these migraines.


----------



## mrshadow (Sep 12, 2010)

To tell the truth, I never did this experiment but I've heard from other friends that it causes creativity.


----------



## j-digg (Sep 16, 2010)

jake337 said:


> Foxwolfe said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very curious to see how the voting goes in Cali this November.
> ...



:lmao:

Minnesnowta... nice, check my location


----------



## j-dogg (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida is the most ass-backwards state in the Union. Can't get medical pot, actually a good majority of our incarcerations are over pot possession and or sales. Can't get married if you're gay. Can't buy a 40 oz. but you can buy a bottle of Captain 151. Right to work state = low wages.

I'm getting my 4-year degree, maybe even an 8-year Masters and breaking out of this place like Shawshank Redemption.

And taking all of my photo equipment with me. :thumbup:


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 17, 2010)

After declassifying to class C over here which usually meant a caution/small fine our brilliant leaders who get big backhanders from the brewers, upped the class to B again, so its back to big fine/prison, I don't give a $hit, I smoke, every night and have done when supplies are available since 1971 and if it was legal I wouldn't drink socially any more, I'd just spark up a stogey. H


----------



## Leilameat (Sep 18, 2010)

It makes you THINK you're more creative.
It's fun in moderation. They should legalise it.


----------



## Mendoza (Sep 19, 2010)

It really depends on the individual and obviously on the medium.  Personally, it either:
A) Has no effect on creativity
B) Diminishes creativity
or
C) Enhances creativity, but what I'm creating is usually crap.

Actual _hallucinogens_ (e.g. mushrooms) on the other hand--though the effects are extremely variable--definitely enhance creativity.  *But* they typically are not good for photography because _everything_ looks amazing.  I remember once spending 45 minutes on mushrooms taking pictures of my stucco ceiling.  The results were not fantastic.


----------



## Garbz (Sep 20, 2010)

No it really depends on the definition of creativity. 

I have a beautiful picture on my wall which makes me happy every time I look at it. It's perfectly exposed the horizon is perfectly straight and it's a wonderful balance of powerful features amongst a plane.

On dope it would be crooked, blown out and likely have some highly distracting crap in it and covered with motion blur. No doubt while still under the influence of dope I wouldn't be here saying how good it was, I'd be telling you the photo is "creative".


I saw a whole gallery one day of an artist who took night time city shots handheld with 15+ seconds of shutterspeed. Not just one picture, but a whole gallery of worthless garbage. Apparently that was creative, who knew


----------



## jacoblied (Sep 22, 2010)

Mary Jane is fantastic! :hugs:


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 24, 2011)

gsgary said:


> Anyone who uses it is a dope, unless they have MS



I always thought your head was a bit thick. This really proves my point. It works great for MS, but why does it suddenly become a bad thing when people use it for enjoyment? It doesn't have any negative health benefits, and it's the only plant with the most medicinal value. Whereas alcohol and tobacco deaths are extremely high. There is not ANY instance of marijuana as a result of death. Ever. 



Mike_E said:


> It may be fun and all but getting F-ed up means that you _are_ F-ed up.  So, if you do your best work while impaired then your best work is an accident and you must not be very good after all.
> 
> Sux but there it is.



You've obviously never smoked weed before. 

Sucks but there it is. 

The legalization and taxation of marijuana and industrial hemp in the United States could solve the health care system. The elimination or massive downsizing of the DEA would also bring great relief, because most of the money in the war on drugs is going to fight against Pot Growers. 4/5ths of British Columbia's drug enforcement budget goes to the apprehension and conviction of Marijuana related crimes. The remaining 1/5th is for ALL OTHER drugs.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 24, 2011)

I won't deny trying it but I never inhaled. 










Honestly though, those that think they're are more creative while under the influence of a mind altering drug/medication just don't know how to use the mind without it. I don't drink or use non-prescribed drugs, not for 20 years. I don't need it. If you do then at least realize you have a need, a costly one.


----------



## altitude604 (Feb 24, 2011)

i am an indulger of Mary Jane mainly for the soothing effects for my lower and middle back from years of abuse at work. never really been right blazed and doing any photography though... spinning records however! that is a different story. definitely enhances creativity.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 24, 2011)

Garbz said:


> No it really depends on the definition of creativity.
> 
> I have a beautiful picture on my wall which makes me happy every time I look at it. It's perfectly exposed the horizon is perfectly straight and it's a wonderful balance of powerful features amongst a plane.
> 
> ...


 
I don't know what qualifies as "dope" in your world, but Marijuana does not effect your vision or your ability to discern a proper exposure. Perhaps if you were drinking alcohol, or something that heavily effected your motor skills, but not marijuana. It's makes you look extremely ignorant to suggest so.


----------



## photocist (Feb 24, 2011)

smoking enables me to see past my biases, at least i think so...


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 24, 2011)

anything you do stoned can be done better not stoned.... i'm all for legalization, no problem.


----------



## Davor (Feb 24, 2011)

not saying i didn't do it when i was younger but i guess when you get older that phase passes by and its not as interesting anymore. Beer is where its at


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 24, 2011)

Davor said:


> not saying i didn't do it when i was younger but i guess when you get older that phase passes by and its not as interesting anymore. Beer is where its at


 
Marijuana is safer than Alcohol. Just sayin'.


----------



## Sndsgood (Feb 24, 2011)

pot won't be legalized because if they did legalise it the goverment would have to come out and say they were wrong all these years and they wasted billions and billions of the american peoples money by fighting it. and the goverment never admits its wrong.



ive been high and ive been drunk before and for me personally it wasn't much diffrent the normal. the high is there but the things i would do are the same things i would do anyway. i think there are allot of people out there who let  being high or being drunk give them a reason to try things or do things  they wouldn't normally do. i mean if it doesnt work out you got the greatest reason "well i was high" everyone reacts to drugs and alcohol in diffrent ways so there really isn't one solid answer.

kinda like the guy earlier who goes well heres a list of guys who are famous and get higher then a kite.  thats great but im sure the list of guys that are 40 and getting high in there parents basement is quite allot longer.  just because one guy smokes weed and has amazing talent doesnt mean your going to gain sudden amazing talent because you toke everyday.



and if you can use post as an excuse for some major creativity why then isnt it okay to use pot as a reason for doing something stupid?


----------



## Davor (Feb 24, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Davor said:
> 
> 
> > not saying i didn't do it when i was younger but i guess when you get older that phase passes by and its not as interesting anymore. Beer is where its at
> ...



Sure, except the double intake of carcinogenic hydrocarbons compared to cigarettes, and increased chance of heart attack.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 24, 2011)

Davor said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Davor said:
> ...


 
Link me to one case of cancer or heart attack due to marijuana. Please. 

You won't be able to, because there are none. There has been *NO* evidence to support this claim. 

The difference between pot and cigs is the fact that tobacco is grown with radioactive pesticides, and cigarette smoke is on average consumed more regularly than marijuana smoke. Probably a 3:1 ratio for smokers of both, but could be as high as 5:1 (Five cigarettes to one "pot session"). Why would they suggest that cancer patients smoke pot, if it causes cancer? That's strange, isn't it?

Watch this, and open your mind:


----------



## Davor (Feb 24, 2011)

Im not going to argue with you, im not against it either, im just saying i read that up.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 24, 2011)

Davor said:


> Im not going to argue with you, im not against it either, im just saying i read that up.


 
Well, sorry. You read lies. Not everything on above the influence is true.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 24, 2011)

this is turning into a no-end politial debate.

OHT your argument isn't valid. The negative effects of smoking cannibis is minor compared to the negatives of NOT EATING. Patients undergoing Chemotherapy lose all appetite. Cannibis is a drug, and like any other drug can be administered for health. Problem is that habitual use is not healthy. No andsifsorbutts! Your arguement sounds very much like the one the big tobbacco companies used years ago!

I say to each his own. I decided 20 years ago enough was enough. Not going to argue it's wrong or right. Just keep to the facts. Facts are facts.


----------



## Davor (Feb 24, 2011)

well we all know that not everything is true on the internet. I don't mind it once in a blue moon either


----------



## kundalini (Feb 24, 2011)

Davor said:


> Im not going to argue with you, im not against it either, im just saying i read that up.



Without a proven and documented source, your statement is merely conjecture.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 24, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> this is turning into a no-end politial debate.
> 
> OHT your argument isn't valid. The negative effects of smoking cannibis is minor compared to the negatives of NOT EATING. Patients undergoing Chemotherapy lose all appetite. Cannibis is a drug, and like any other drug can be administered for health. Problem is that habitual use is not healthy. No andsifsorbutts! Your arguement sounds very much like the one the big tobbacco companies used years ago!
> 
> I say to each his own. I decided 20 years ago enough was enough. Not going to argue it's wrong or right. Just keep to the facts. Facts are facts.



How is your argument valid? I recently suffered from an illness that prevented me from having an appetite. After taking two bong rips, I was able to eat for the first time in 36 hours. Habitual use of marijuana harms you less than drinking two mixed drinks per night (on average), and Marijuana is BELOW COFFEE in terms of addictive properties. 






Yes, facts are facts. You can abuse anything. But facts are facts, and you don't have them.


----------



## Davor (Feb 24, 2011)

Source > Marijuana - InfoFacts - NIDA

"marijuana smoke contains 50-70 percent more carcinogenic hydrocarbons than tobacco smoke." 

It looks to me like a government website, so i doubt its false facts. But your choice to believe it or not


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 24, 2011)

I do have the facts and _I'm not getting emotional about it either_. If you used it for medicinal purpose then you used it for medicinal purpose. Is it less harmful than alcohol, I do believe it is but I don't use that either  I'm not arguing pro or con. Use it all you like. To not use anything is certainly more healthy, as long as there isn't a more urgent medical need. 

More than anything I think we can all agree Phohibition doesn't work. I'm all for regualted distribution in the same manner as alcohol and taxed accordingly  Free gas for everyone!


----------



## subscuck (Feb 24, 2011)

Davor said:


> Source > Marijuana - InfoFacts - NIDA
> 
> "marijuana smoke contains 50-70 percent more carcinogenic hydrocarbons than tobacco smoke."
> 
> It looks to me like a government website, so i doubt its false facts. But your choice to believe it or not


 
Because the Gubberment would never lie...


----------



## Davor (Feb 24, 2011)

just sayin that's all. to its each own.


----------



## mishele (Feb 24, 2011)

Davor said:


> Source > Marijuana - InfoFacts - NIDA
> 
> "marijuana smoke contains 50-70 percent more carcinogenic hydrocarbons than tobacco smoke."
> 
> It looks to me like a government website, so i doubt its false facts. But your choice to believe it or not




LOL You think because it's a government site that it's the truth.......LOL :lmao::hippie::shock::banghead::lmao:


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 24, 2011)

Davor said:


> Source > Marijuana - InfoFacts - NIDA
> 
> "marijuana smoke contains 50-70 percent more carcinogenic hydrocarbons than tobacco smoke."
> 
> It looks to me like a government website, so i doubt its false facts. But your choice to believe it or not


 
You know who lobbies the government "BIG ****ING TOBACCO". Hello, what does that sound like? Misinformation? Make the public believe that the lesser of the two evils is the one that's legal and taxed, and you have yourself a gold mine. You have to be pretty naive or ignorant to believe everything the government tells you.


----------



## mishele (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry, I think everything I read has a agenda!! The fun part is figuring out what it is........


----------



## mhk1058 (Feb 24, 2011)

Arch said:


> It enhances creativity... doesn't cause it, but does enhance.


 Only if you are inhibited in the first place and there are much more positive, and longer lasting, ways to release inhibitions


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 24, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> I do have the facts and _I'm not getting emotional about it either_. If you used it for medicinal purpose then you used it for medicinal purpose. Is it less harmful than alcohol, I do believe it is but I don't use that either  I'm not arguing pro or con. Use it all you like. To not use anything is certainly more healthy, as long as there isn't a more urgent medical need.
> 
> More than anything I think we can all agree Phohibition doesn't work. I'm all for regualted distribution in the same manner as alcohol and taxed accordingly  Free gas for everyone!


 
Sorry that I get frustrated when ignorance is spewed about one of the most helpful plants for industrial and medical use on the face of the planet. Maybe that's the source of my emotions.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 24, 2011)

mhk1058 said:


> Arch said:
> 
> 
> > It enhances creativity... doesn't cause it, but does enhance.
> ...



This is FACT.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 24, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > I do have the facts and _I'm not getting emotional about it either_. If you used it for medicinal purpose then you used it for medicinal purpose. Is it less harmful than alcohol, I do believe it is but I don't use that either  I'm not arguing pro or con. Use it all you like. To not use anything is certainly more healthy, as long as there isn't a more urgent medical need.
> ...




No need to apologize to me. I don't care either way. I made my own decision and you have a right to yours. :hug::


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 24, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> mhk1058 said:
> 
> 
> > Arch said:
> ...



Only a fact if you also don't drink coffee, smoke cigarettes, or drink alcohol. Then yes.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 24, 2011)

Color me paranoid about gubbermint agencies, but here's my inital take on the NIDA. First off, I didn't know it existed and that my taxes are helping to subsidize this part of the gubbermint , but then I look at their mission statement. 


> *Mission*
> 
> NIDA's mission is to lead the Nation in bringing the power of science to bear on drug abuse and addiction.


On the surface, it would seem to be a benifit to the entire American population. But if you look closer..... "the power of science to bear on drug abuse and addiction." Who's science? Why are you bearing on me? Just in a quick look at "bear" on dictionary.com, there are 33 uses of the verb "bear" (with or without an object). To which are they referring? Additionally, their mission seems to be spearheaded towards a definite problem in American society. This is good, right? To me it seems a mission to get funding from Joe Blow's paycheck. Where's the prevention angle?

Okay, so to me, a mission statement is just that..... A STATEMENT. A one sentenced compilation, albeit they can sometimes be long winded with parenthesis, semi-colons and such, desrciption of what exactly is the prime directive steering this vessel. But NOooo, not with the NIDA. They carry on.............




> This charge has two critical components. The first is the strategic support and conduct of research across a broad range of disciplines. The second is ensuring the rapid and effective dissemination and use of the results of that research to significantly improve prevention, treatment and policy as it relates to drug abuse and addiction.


Now it gets interesting. _"The first is the strategic support and conduct of research across a broad range of disciplines." _Disciplines? And a broad range at that? WTF?

_"The second is ensuring the rapid and effective dissemination..._ Okay, gotta stop here. Dissemination? That tends to leave a foul taste on my tounge. 





> definition of disseminate: to scatter or spread widely, as though sowing seed; promulgate extensively; broadcast; disperse: _to disseminate information about preventive medicine._


Throw enough $hit against a wall and eventually some of it will stick.





> and use of the results of that research


....... again, who's research? 





> _to significantly improve prevention, treatment and policy as it relates to drug abuse and addiction._


 Ahhhh, here we go. Finally, the treatment and prevention clause. The reason for the funding.

Just my 2¢.

I don't care for big government. I'm not affiliated with, nor subscribe, to any political persuassion.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 24, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Davor said:
> 
> 
> > not saying i didn't do it when i was younger but i guess when you get older that phase passes by and its not as interesting anymore. Beer is where its at
> ...


 

http://www.clinicalcorrelations.org/?p=2877  Sounds terribly safe, helpful and fun to me.  Just say'in.

Seems the great stoner state of California considers marijuana smoke to be a [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]carcinogen. California: Marijuana Smoke Added To State's List Of Carcinogens - NORML  As reported by a stoner site.  

This isn't the government talking here: Marijuana Use and Increased Risk of Squamous Cell Carcinoma of the Head and Neck


If you want to have some real fun go to a stoner forum and mention [/FONT][/FONT]cannabinoid hyperemesis.  They will go nuts on both sides.  Stoners claiming it is a guberment plot and stoners admitting to experiencing it or having friends etc that experience cannabinoid hyperemesis.  Good for a lot of chuckles as they battle among themselves.  
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## _james (Feb 24, 2011)

I think it enhances. I have glaucoma  kidding, i dont smoke "da urb" but I have seen the work of people on it and some of it is truly amazing


----------



## kundalini (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## mishele (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## table1349 (Feb 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;Y4Y7GMPJO64][video=youtube;Y4Y7GMPJO64]YouTube - Afro Man - Because I Got High[/video][/video]

How this video looks if you are high!





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ODdvdREmYQ


----------



## Choke the First (Feb 24, 2011)

I spent too many years indulging in altering my personal chemistry for a variety of reasons....some real, some imagined.

This is my experience with any and all psychoactives, including alcohol:

The *first* time I got stoned, drunk, or hallucinated, I felt I understood myself and the world around me just a little bit better. I felt I had learned a valuable lesson. *Every Time After That* was a complete waste of my time. I learned nothing new, I was chasing rainbows.

I often wish I had that time back.


16 years drunk and stoned....24 years sober since


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 24, 2011)

gryphonslair99 said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Davor said:
> ...


 
You do realize that the ratio of "Canabanoid Hypermesis" cases to actual marijuana users is virtually insignificant. You also clearly didn't read the Norml article, because it stated that there was "limited" and "suggestive" evidence that it causes cancer. In addition to that, Marijuana and marijuana edibles are not classified as carcinogens.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 24, 2011)

You believe in unicorns too?:lmao:


----------



## rabman (Feb 24, 2011)

I've never smoked, but I still voted.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 24, 2011)

It's nice we can all communicate without slandering the opposition.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 24, 2011)

gryphonslair99 said:


> You believe in unicorns too?:lmao:


 
I take the time to at least read sources that I cite to make sure that they support my argument. I guess that means I don't have time to believe in unicorns.


----------



## Cabazon (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't think cannabis enhances anything.  It just alters it.   That could be taken as an enhancement by some, and an impediment by others.


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 1, 2011)

I lived around a couple uncles, 1 more so than the other that were dope heads.  I learned a good lesson watching them.  Dope didn't make them one bit smarter or more creative, except in lying, or having to lie!  They would be the nicest people and would give you the last $5 in their wallet if you really needed it bad.  But they would also steal from you when your not looking!  I was lucky and took their example of what not to do.  They had a hard life and died earlier than they should have.  I don't have much respect for most dope users.  I have met a couple that have their act together.  But for the most part, the others just don't have it together.  And they are useualy the ones who always claim they can't catch a break in life.  Always getting tickets, never any money, etc.  But I do think it has its place for true medical use.  As for making it legal, I am on the fence with that.  As I am with alcohol.  There is just so much bad associated with both of them.

On a side note.  There is a dispensary in MI that advertisies on the radio that they deliver medical use pot.  I thought that was pretty funny.  Can get your dope delivered.  And within 30 minutes have your Domino's pizza delivered!  Can get high and munch and not leave your couch.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 1, 2011)

That's funny, I live in Maine and have never got a drug related charge (it would only be for pot). The only ticket I have got is for a rolling stop, and it was before I started smoking weed. I've never stolen from anyone, and I don't feel a strong need to lie about anything. 

Interesting fact that you may not know, Coffee Brandy is the leading cause of domestic violence in the state. Allens Coffee Brandy. Find me one case in Maine where marijuana was a catalyst for domestic violence, rather than alcohol. 

It's possible that you just know a few very stupid people that use drugs (as far as which drugs, you didn't specify). For example, I'm sure not ALL Tea Party activists are not incredibly stupid... I just haven't been introduced to a tea partier that ISN'T incredibly stupid. 

Do you see where I am going with this? There's so much hypocrisy that goes on when people want to legalize something for "medical" use, when the side effects and health risks are equally as low for anyone using the drug. So many problems in this world could be fixed with the legalization of marijuana.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Mar 1, 2011)

I think it enhances creativity but it can have its consequences.  I guess if you have really good self control and don't get more addicted than cigs it's alright.  I know a few people that do it without any problems but.....

My brother used to smoke it a lot and it had some bad consequences for him.  There was once that he was fighting with his friend because his friend slept with his gf, after the fight he was so angry that he smoked a LOT of pot and then went out for a drive.  This happened around 10-11pm.  He was so high that he couldn't think straight (it was probably partly due to anger as well) and he accidently hit someone because he later said he wasn't even thinking about driving while he was driving...He said he didn't even see her on the street and had no idea he hit someone until the impact of hitting her.  Luckily she survived but my parents put him on a program to help him quit because they didn't want something like this to happen again.


----------



## BlueCherryImages (Mar 1, 2011)

I have in the past and found my short term memory and care for life to get worse and worse, life has given me some hard balls but I had bigger balls to get rid of it out of my life, now happy, creative again and loving life! Yeeeears ago! lol


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 1, 2011)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> I think it enhances creativity but it can have its consequences.  I guess if you have really good self control and don't get more addicted than cigs it's alright.  I know a few people that do it without any problems but.....
> 
> My brother used to smoke it a lot and it had some bad consequences for him.  There was once that he was fighting with his friend because his friend slept with his gf, after the fight he was so angry that he smoked a LOT of pot and then went out for a drive.  This happened around 10-11pm.  He was so high that he couldn't think straight (it was probably partly due to anger as well) and he accidently hit someone because he later said he wasn't even thinking about driving while he was driving...He said he didn't even see her on the street and had no idea he hit someone until the impact of hitting her.  Luckily she survived but my parents put him on a program to help him quit because they didn't want something like this to happen again.



Haha, he got put in a program to help him quit? Let me guess, he was a teenager when this happened. So what was the alternative, go to jail? Of course he's going to go into treatment for marijuana. It doesn't mean it's necessary. Unless he was smoking laced hydro, I'm sure he was just a careless teen that got into an accident because he had too much on his mind. But I also firmly believe that marijuana should not be used until after highschool, or even college for some people that develop slowly. It's probably a worse idea to drive in a manic or depressed state than it is to drive after you smoked a joint. 

Maybe if he was a happy kid and had very little to be upset about, and he smoked a metric ton of weed and got into an accident, that would be a different story. 







From: Legalize Marijuana: California


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 2, 2011)

The only reason some dope is not legal is that too many people are making too much money... The illegal drugs are no more dangerous than the legal ones but we keep being told they are so as to keep them illegal. JFK's run for the White House was financed by bootleg alcohol. Hid dad's. We will probably someday have a president whose family made their fortune in the dope trade.

By the way, more drinking was done during prohibition than either before or after. Learning history might help us make more intelligent laws but I don't think our leaders really care about that.


To get back to the creativity aspect, who knows? Unless an artist has two very separate periods, one with dope and  one without, it is very hard to tell how it influences the work. One thing is sure though, some of my favorite musicians and writers were/are major dope fiends.


----------



## RLM (Mar 2, 2011)

Slash from GnR was recked on alcohol all the time. Another substance abuser that was quite successful in both his creative and financial career.

My opinion is the same as another poster's: Soft Drugs don't enhance creativity. Nor do they impair it. They change the perception of the user's senses. This can be considered "more" creative in some people and "less" creative in others (nevermind the problem of what "creativity" is). Depends on the user.


----------



## altitude604 (Mar 2, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> ...and he smoked a metric ton of weed and got into an accident, that would be a different story.



only accident i'd be in after smoking a metric ton of ganja would be buying the wrong type of cheesies. lol


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 2, 2011)

this thread scores top of the retarded thread list. It's obvious there's no point other to say "hi! I'm a weed smoker" and argue why you think it's ok to do so but also because it is (most cases) illegal (not saying it's right) and advertising your illegal activities in open public forum just seems a little dumb...to me at least.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 2, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> this thread scores top of the retarded thread list. It's obvious there's no point other to say "hi! I'm a weed smoker" and argue why you think it's ok to do so but also because it is (most cases) illegal (not saying it's right) and advertising your illegal activities in open public forum just seems a little dumb...to me at least.


 
So, you think everyone who supports legalization is also a user? I guess that would make you the retard. Sorry, I do although I don't.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Mar 2, 2011)

Marijuana is like any drug, it affects different people in different ways.  It won't magically make someone creative, but it may enhance what's already there.  It won't turn you into a lazy moron, but if you're already lazy and stupid it certainly isn't going to help the situation.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 2, 2011)

No, you missread my post. 

I do support legalization. 
I know prohibition doesn't work. 
I support legal use and taxation. 

I don't admit illegal use in public forum where my words will be forever available to review by whomever does a simple search. 
I do not condone illegal behavior. 

See the difference?


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 2, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> this thread scores top of the retarded thread list. It's obvious there's no point other to say "hi! I'm a weed smoker" and argue why you think it's ok to do so but also because it is (most cases) illegal (not saying it's right) and advertising your illegal activities in open public forum just seems a little dumb...to me at least.


 
this thread scores top of the retarded thread list. It's obvious there's no point other to say "hi! I'm not a weed smoker, but I'm going to take an uneducated stance and fight about it" and argue why you think it's bad to do so but also because it is (most cases) harmless (not saying it's right for people in high school or even college to use regularly) and advertising your distaste soon to be legal activities in open public forum just seems dumb. To me at least. 

Trever, it's clear that you're under the impression that you know a lot more about marijuana, it's effects, and what legalization and taxation could do for this country. You don't. It's okay though, there's plenty of time to learn. It's also a bit disconcerting that both Cloudwalker and I can see the benefits from legalization, and I am sure Cloud has taken a few ganja tokes in his day, yet him and I are the ones using proper capitalization and punctuation. Maybe if I were an alcoholic, I'd be a bit more careless.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 2, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> No, you missread my post.
> 
> I do support legalization.
> I know prohibition doesn't work.
> ...


 
OH OKAY, so you're a bandwagoner. Basically, if it were to become legal, you'd have no problem with it? But until then, it's just another bad illegal drug that you're going to lump with all the other ones, like Crack, Meth, Cocaine, Heroin. I'm the least bit worried about someone finding me advocating for marijuana and hemp legalization. What are they going to do? Arrest me? 

Are you completely numb to popular music today? You realize in practically every popular rap song, there's a phrase about smoking a blunt. Sure, it's in song form and it's purely conjecture. But I'm willing to bet 50 Cent tokes blunts quite regularly, and he doesn't get arrested for making a song about it. Why would I get in trouble, or care what people think? I support hemp and marijuana legalization. In my state, I can carry up to 2.5 OUNCES of marijuana and walk away with a ticket. 

What did Bob Dylan sing about? The times, and how they were a changin'?


----------



## photocist (Mar 2, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > this thread scores top of the retarded thread list. It's obvious there's no point other to say "hi! I'm a weed smoker" and argue why you think it's ok to do so but also because it is (most cases) illegal (not saying it's right) and advertising your illegal activities in open public forum just seems a little dumb...to me at least.
> ...


 Hes right. This thread is just people who smoke weed telling others that its cool and safe to do, which it is not. 

Cannabis is a pretty inert drug, but it is still that, a drug. It is used for escape and can be abused quite easily. People who deny that are simply scared to accept it.

I smoke weed, almost every day, but I still get **** done, and I am not going to try to tell people how wonderful of a drug it is. That was high school type stuff.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 2, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> ...Cloud has taken a few ganja tokes in his day...



No I did not.* I took a lot of tokes* :lmao:

But honestly it has nothing to do with my support of legalization. I support legalization of all drugs, including a couple I never tried.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Mar 2, 2011)

Even though I've never smoked it, I'm a supporter of legalization. Pretty sure it's only illegal for bored cops to make bulls$#^# busts, anyways. :er:


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 2, 2011)

photocist said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > Trever1t said:
> ...


 
Bro, you can abuse ANYTHING. Have you seen the show "My strange addiction"? I believe it's on TLC. People eat clay pottery, laundry detergent, and couch cushions. What do you think is more dangerous? Eating laundry detergent, eating clay pottery, or smoking weed?

The point I'm making, is that anything can be abused quite easily. ANYTHING, even the internet can be abused. I don't deny that pot CAN be abused, as can anything. So that's really kind of a non-argument, but it was a nice try.


----------



## ghache (Mar 2, 2011)

My current drug is buying lens right now. And its worse than smoking weed.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 2, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > No, you missread my post.
> ...



Man, chill. Bandwagon? My views are my own. Again you are only trying to justify your use. I think guns are good, does that mean I can just violate laws because I feel like it...and if I were violating laws would I post here, no matter how stupid the law was? 

You quote music? wow, dude, how old are you? Let me tell you something...I grew up in the 60's. I saw and was part of many things you only read about. Smoke your dope, I don't care...really! It doesn't bother me but don't try and push your reasoning, your justification. Just do your thing.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 2, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> Man, chill. Bandwagon? My views are my own. Again you are only trying to justify your use. I think guns are good, does that mean I can just violate laws because I feel like it...and if I were violating laws would I post here, no matter how stupid the law was?
> 
> You quote music? wow, dude, how old are you? Let me tell you something...I grew up in the 60's. I saw and was part of many things you only read about. Smoke your dope, I don't care...really! It doesn't bother me but don't try and push your reasoning, your justification. Just do your thing.


 
I DON'T NEED TO JUSTIFY MY USE, IT'S BARELY ILLEGAL WHERE I LIVE (as a matter of fact in CA, you can only carry an oz on you. In Maine it's 2.5oz). Most cops just break your piece and take your stash and don't even write tickets because they see the hypocrisy. I quote song lyrics to demonstrate hypocrisy in your reasoning, I don't even listen to rap, or even music with vocals (for the most part). I just happen to be musically educated and have a good memory (STRANGE RIGHT?) 

You do not condone "illegal" behavior, but if legislation passed to legalize marijuana, you'd suddenly be perfectly okay with it. How many Cocaine Legalization referendums come up? Zero? What about Heroin? Zero. 

It's just flawed logic. Something is okay for personal medical use, but when it's used for pleasure it's suddenly a bad thing.  Industrial hemp and cannabis is simply stupid to prohibit. If ONLY industrial hemp were legalized, America would start pulling itself out of the gutter a whole lot faster. There would also be more opportunities for natural and renewable fuels that would thus cut down on carbon emissions. In addition to more trade possibilities with Canada.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm not disagreeing with you on the stupidity of prohibition or the potential positive medical and industrial uses. Not at all and quite contrary as I have stated previously. 


I respect your right to disagree with me as you do mine. Peace


----------



## Tony9006 (Mar 2, 2011)

LEGALIZE IT! then ill let you know if it hamper or enhance my creativity hahhaha. off the record, it makes me look at things differently, and that is sometimes good, plus here in northern california, you're hard pressed to find someone who doesnt smoke mary-j


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 2, 2011)

I live in NorCal and nobody I hang out with uses it.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 2, 2011)

I use this


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 2, 2011)

nice detail but the shadow falling to the right detracts from the composition.


----------

